# Bf contesting placement order



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, we were due to move LO in today but bm has decided to contest placement order and even though its past the date for her to do this it still has to go to court  

Has anyone else been in this situation?
Feel sick with worry we have begun to bond with LO and the thought of her being taken away from us is hideous 

Also have ds and LO to consider, situation is awful for us all


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So terribly sorry to hear your news. 

Yes this happened to us,  it should never EVER be allowed to happen, especially once intro's have started.

My heart aches for you and your situation.

Feel free to PM me if you need to.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no! What a nightmare! I'm dreading something like this, we know BF are against the adoption.  We know they could never be successful in the long run but delays are awful.

Have SS said anything about the likelihood of the court ruling in favour?  I guess that as it is past the date it is a simple 'sorry, too late' and you can get on with life but how long can that take?  I'm so sorry, I feel sick for you.  xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

What a terrible situation to be in!  If a judge has granted a PO the chances are this will just end up being a stressful delay for you all.  The only time a PO is likely to be overruled is if bf have made drastic changes to their lives and this is unlikely in such a short time span from PO being granted to intros.

A lot of LAs don't tell BF when intros are taking place anymore so they have no idea when a child moves.  Once a child has moved to their adoptive home there is no real chance of bf winning, though some will contest the AO.  Up until moving though if they contest everything has to stop until the courts resolve it.

I hope they resolve this quickly for you.

OT x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sending you huge   .  Have everything crossed it is all resolved quickly.  Hearings for issues like this are usually listed ASAP because the delay is in no-one's best interests.  Xxx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone. Ss and FCs both say there have been no changes to bms life or circumstances so don't think po will be overturned, although they also told us this situation would not happen so we don't feel that reassured....  
Hoping all will be explained tomorrow..  

Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Crazy   my heart goes out to you. A couple on our prep group were asked to leave fc house during intros for the same reason and everything got resolved and lo has bee  with them for almost 2 years now. 
Bm in our case objected AO was a horrible position to be in and you won't settle until it is all resolved. But stay focused and I am sure it will all work out in the end


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

so so sorry you are being put through this..its hideous and should never ever be able to happen. my heart goes out to you..the pain and stress is awful   
One of these days I hope the Human rights of the child will finally trump that of the birth parents instead of the other way round which it is at the moment   I for one will be holding a celebration when that days happens


kj x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Crazyspaniel - I am so sorry this has happened and as someone has already said bf should not be told of placements during intros. Our lo's BM was not told until last week and lo has been with us now for 15 weeks. BM kicked off big time and has said that she was going to do every thing in her power to stop the AO. This has scared the living hell out of us but our SW has assured us that BM has no hope of having lo back as she has to change her life ten fold before it would even be considered and does not have much time to change it, all she would do is delay things and also said in her 15 yrs of working in adoption a judge has never overturned an AO in favour of bf. I hope that a delay is the worse case scenario as we could not bare to loose lo.

I wish you all the best and I am sure all will work out fine. 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Sky its horrible I remember it so clearly.  Have faith in sw.


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Just popping onto offer my support to Crazy Spaniel and Skyblu. If the court has decided on a Placement Order for your LOs then my theory is that for a court of the land to do that, the BF have done something in the past that has warranted them/deemed them unable to parent a child. I agree with what your SW has said Skyblu. In my field, The DM would act in the best interests of the child. Going back to BF would not be in that child's best interest.

Hopefully its just an annoying delay but my heart goes out to you as its another stressful thing to have to deal with when you have been through so much on your journey already. 

Big    and sending you    for a quick resolution in your favour xxxx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hope you're doing OK.  What a dreadful situation to be in.

I know it doesn't really help, but in all the years I worked in family law, I never once saw a placement order or adoption order successfully appealed against by birth relatives.  If the child is mid-introductions the Court should list a hearing within days and so hopefully you will have your little one home soon.

Best wishes.

Wyxie


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Thinking of you!! Hope u r ok and it is getting sorted!! X x x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sending you a big   Crazy Spaniel & Skyblu. Hope this gets resolved very quickly and you can enjoy your special time with your LO and not have this hanging over you for long.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone,
Keeping everything crossed that at the end of the worlds longest intros we will get to bring LO home x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Crazy I am 100% positive you will our friends did.   might just be  a rough road of appeals and court hearings but your love will get you through xx


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

CS,  Just sending you some     

Logically anybody will agree that LO cannot possibly go anywhere but to you, the forever family who will love and cherish LO.

Just sending you lots of positive prayers and vibes.  By the time you have your next haircut or your next (fill in the whatever),  LO will be home safe and happy.

So sorry you and your family are going through this.  Its poo    and totally unfair to all involved.

Take care 

Jules xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cs sending you lots of hugs, prayers, wishes... The list goes on chickadee. Hope to heaven its sorted and she is in your arms, where she belongs, as soon as it is physically possible xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I am SO sorry to read this. We had this happen with a match but luckily before we'd even got as far as being told anything about him. To have at at this stage is so cruel   

I'd put my mortgage on her not having changed at all, let alone enough enough for them to reconsider. But I can so understand your worry.

One ever so teeny tiny little positive though is when the child is older you can at least tell them their first mummy really did want to keep them, and fought to do so, but just wasn't able to. Must be hard for children who's birth mother didn't give a toss.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone  
LO regressing a bit at the moment, I think it's a result of intros going on sooo long  

Court case is early next week so keeping everything crossed there are no more problems  

Planet adoption.....! 

Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Crazy oh hun that's such a long wait for you all. Will be keeping every single thing crossed. Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

praying next week brings a quick resolution x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Today the judge decided that LO could come home with us after bms appeal was turned down.
She is now upstairs asleep   
Sooo relieved!!!!
Thanks to everyone for the support and advice over the last few weeks xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I am so glad for you.  The rest of your life can start now x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Absolutely made up for you, she is exactly where she should be. Enjoy your new family


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

So happy for you xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay so happy for you. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Great, so happy for you all. Now the rest of your lives begins. 
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank goodness she's finally home.  So very pleased for you that the waiting is over.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

What lovely news so very happy for you. The start of a whole new world xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news - so pleased for you


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic news. Must be such a relief for you.  I'm sure the stress of the last few weeks will be a distant memory in no time  .  Enjoy your new adventure as a family


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Fantastic news. Thank goodness common sense prevailed.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous news.  Very happy for you.


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fab news crazy spaniel   how did your first night go? Did you get any sleep or where you wide awake


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What great news to log onto congratulations on bringing her home x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonderful!!  I suppose they have to allow the proper channels to be followed to prevent any mix ups later on but still, what a nightmare! xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hurrah! great outcome     


kj x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

So happy for you,


----------

